# Datei für Versteckten Link finden?



## Shorty1968 (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Versteckten Werbelink und würde diesen gerne bearbeiten,aber ich finde einfach die Datei nicht in der er versteckt ist.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit diese Datei ausfindig zu machen?


----------



## ComFreek (29. Februar 2020)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Versteckten Werbelink [...] aber ich finde einfach die Datei nicht in der er versteckt ist.


Ist das nicht ironisch? 

Nutz einfach einen handelsüblichen Editor, um in allen Dateien rekursiv in einem Ordner nach deinem String zu suchen. Notepad++ kann das zum Beispiel in seinem Suchdialog (Strg + F).


----------



## Shorty1968 (29. Februar 2020)

Hi,
die Idee hatte ich auch schon,aber leider Öffnet sich der Editor mit dieser menge nicht.


----------



## Technipion (29. Februar 2020)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> ,aber leider Öffnet sich der Editor mit dieser menge nicht.


Krass. Notepad++ schafft normalerweise eine ganze Menge.

Falls du unter Linux unterwegs bist wäre `grep` noch eine Option.


----------



## Shorty1968 (29. Februar 2020)

Ja ich weiss aber leider weiss ich nicht warum sich Notpad++ nun dagegen streubt.nein bin mit Windows 10 unterwegst.

**EDIT**
Ich habe es nun geschaft alle Dateien mit Notpade++ zu öffnen,aber die suche ergab das ein solcher Link in keiner Datei vorhanden sei,das kann doch nicht sein irgendwo muss der doch stecken?


----------



## chrisbergr (1. März 2020)

Kannst du ausschließen, dass der Link in einem Iframe steckt und aus der Datenbank kommt?


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

Ja ich habe die Datenbank eben danach durch sucht,aber auch dort ist nichts ich verstehe das nicht irgendwo muss der doch sein.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (1. März 2020)

Link zur Seite?


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

https://schnaeppchenpiet.eu/


----------



## ComFreek (1. März 2020)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es nun geschaft alle Dateien mit Notpade++ zu öffnen


Warum öffnest du alle Dateien?


ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Notepad++ kann das zum Beispiel in seinem Suchdialog (Strg + F).


Befolg doch einfach meinen Tipp 

Hier nochmal grafisch:




Für die größte Performance möchtest du nur eine reine Textsuche machen ohne Wortgrenzen oder Groß-/Kleinschreibung zu beachten. Auch den Filter kannst du so einstellen, dass er nur *.html Dateien etwa durchsucht.


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

Ich versuche es noch mal,so wie du es sagst danke.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (1. März 2020)

Über JavaScript wird es schon mal nicht eingebaut, und wenn es in keiner Datei zu finden ist, würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass das aus der Datenbank kommt.


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

Nein die Datenbank habe ich auch schon durch sucht ohne erfolg.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (1. März 2020)

Wenn der Link in keiner Datei und auch nicht in der Datenbank zu finden ist, dann muss wohl Harry Potter oder die Ehrlich Brothers dafür verantwortlich sein. 

Zur Not per CSS ausblenden.


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Zur Not per CSS ausblenden.


Darauf wird es wohl hinaus laufen.


----------



## Technipion (1. März 2020)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> nein bin mit Windows 10 unterwegst.


Läuft auch auf dem Server Windows?

Sonst: `grep -rn '/pfad/zur/website/' -e 'werbelink'`



Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Nein die Datenbank habe ich auch schon durch sucht ohne erfolg.


Benutzt das Projekt denn .php Dateien, oder wird sonst irgendwie HTML erzeugt?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

Nein der server läuft mit Linux Debian 9 und Plesk,ich habe es in der Shel/SSH mit folgendem versucht.

*grep -rn '/var/www/vhosts/schnaeppchenpiet.eu/httpdocs/mailhive/' -e 'stahlwandpool'*

aber das ergebniss bleibt leer.

Das Projekt nutzt beides .php und .html


----------



## ComFreek (1. März 2020)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> https://schnaeppchenpiet.eu/


Ich sehe den erwähnten Text dort nicht mal.

Dann finde doch heraus, wo der umliegende Text/HTML-Code herkommt und schau dann dort nach.


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

Ich habe es nun mit css ausgeblendet,ich denke etwas anderes wird mir nicht übrigbleiben.

Ich verstehe es aber denoch nicht warum der nicht zu finden ist.

@ComFreek 
mal sehen ob ich mir die Arbeit mache mit der css ausblenduung kann ich leben,auch wenn es nicht wirklich das ist was ich wollte danke euch für eure hilfe.


----------



## Technipion (1. März 2020)

Ich habe etwas recherchiert und glaube ich habe das Modul gefunden, das du wohl auf deiner Seite eingebaut hast @Shorty1968 .

Ich weiß ja nicht, das alles sieht irgendwie total unseriös aus... Auch dieses MailBeez macht mich irgendwie gar nicht an.

Jedenfalls habe ich das hier gefunden:
https://www.web4design.de/module_infos/deutsch/shopbewertungen/index.php
Relativ wichtig ist dieser Ausschnitt hier:


> Das kostenlose Modul enthält *drei Backlinks*, einen in der Shopbewertungs-Box und zwei auf der Shopbewertungs-Anzeige-Seite (im Fußbereich). Die Links dürfen ohne Rücksprache mit uns *weder modifiziert noch entfernt werden*.



Falls das also jenes Modul sein sollte, das du benutzt @Shorty1968 , dann kannst du den Link nicht einfach entfernen. Du musst immer aufpassen wenn du fremde Software verwendest, weil man sich da schnell mal die Finger verbrennen kann...


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2020)

Hi ja das ist es ich möchte den Link ja nicht erntfernen,es gibt im Backend eine einstellung mit der man den Link verstecken kann und diese steht auf Verstecken aber es Funktioniert nicht nun wollte ich schauen ob ich das behoben bekomme.


----------



## EuroCent (9. März 2020)

Naja dann per JS an die Stelle von Opacity auf 0 oder Display auf none stellen! 

Ansonsten musst du den Ersteller des Modules fragen 

wir kennen die Dateien ja nicht


----------

